# Syllable Sequencer Multiscripts



## ScoringFilm (Jul 9, 2011)

[attachment now removed - sorry!]


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: I return...........bearing gifts!*

[attachment now removed - sorry!]


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 9, 2011)

You da guy. Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## Bo Clausen (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: I return...........bearing gifts!*

Hey Justin

Welcome back - and thanks for the gifts. o-[][]-o 

Looking forward to check these out.

All the best
Bo


----------



## bdr (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## DynamicK (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: I return...........bearing gifts!*

Welcome back Justin. Thanks for the updates that you keep sending.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: [Updated] EWQLSC Wordbuilder v3.02 and Divisi Scripts*

First post updated.

Enjoy, Justin


----------



## scorefrog (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: [Updated] EWQLSC Wordbuilder v3.02 and Divisi Scripts*

Since I got your fine scripts a few month ago they really have enriched my template much. I use them to play Solo-String-Quartets and Sample Modelling Brass as Ensemble with one hand in one track and still can't believe how good they work (with very rare hangs). 
(= Great stuff! And generous of you sharing those ones now o-[][]-o


----------



## audiot (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: [Updated] EWQLSC Wordbuilder v3.02 and Divisi Scripts*

Welcome back! And thank you very much for your continued updating and mailing during the last months. Great scripts, real fun!


----------



## Full Motion Audio (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: [Updated] EWQLSC Wordbuilder v3.02 and Divisi Scripts*

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*

New version has been added (to the second post).

Enjoy!

Justin


----------



## Farkle (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*



ScoringFilm @ Wed Sep 07 said:


> After several requests the VOTA wordbuilder has been added (to the second post).
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Justin



Hi, Justin! Thank you so much for sharing these scripts. I had a quick question, I'm moving my mouse across the posts, looking for the download links, and I can't seem to find the download links embedded in the posts. Can you show me/tell me where I go to download the scripts?

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*

Mike, you need to be logged in to see the attachments. Justin


----------



## Farkle (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*



ScoringFilm @ Wed Sep 07 said:


> Mike, you need to be logged in to see the attachments. Justin



(facepalm)

:oops: 

Thank you, Justin! I'm feeling a little bit slow these days. 

Mike


----------



## mducharme (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*

A bit OT: What happened with the CC curve script on your site? I can't seem to find it anymore - has it been pulled?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*

Michael, I'll post all the other scripts when I get back (I'm in France/Switzerland for a few days). Justin


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Sep 8, 2011)

These are just brilliant!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*

3.12 updated (see first post).

Enjoy,

Justin


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: EWQLSC & VOTA Wordbuilders and Divisi Scripts*



ScoringFilm @ Thu Sep 15 said:


> EWQLSC Wordbuilder 3.12 updated (see first post).


 Thanks for the update Justin.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 29, 2011)

For clarity the term 'wordbuilder' was first used in the board game 'Scrabble' (1948) and http://www.hasbro.com/scrabble/en_US/ (Hasbro) owns the intellectual property rights to its name.

:lol: Justin


----------



## Daryl (Sep 29, 2011)

Funny thing was that they were offering no help at all until I suggested popping over here to find a script that actually works. LOL.

D


----------



## Sun King (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm probably doing something drastically wrong here, so apologies in advance. I downloaded Syllable Sequencer. I looked at the instructions supplied as a pdf file. I read the bit that said
*
"Introduction. The multiscript works on the basis of building words with up-to three-part syllables i.e. starting
consonants, middle vowels and end consonants.
Installation. To install, place the Syllable Sequencer multiscript (.nkp) in the ‘*/presets/multiscripts’ folder,
the picture folder (Syllable Sequencer) in ‘*/pictures’ folder and the legato script in ‘*/presets/scripts’."*

All of the necessary files were already in the places stated in the instructions. I then moved the whole file into my folder that contains all of my sample libraries including EWQLSC. Then I opened up Kontakt 5 and tried to open Syllable Sequencer. It (the "Syllable Sequencer for EWQLSC" nkp file/icon) doesn't appear. 
What am I doing wrong here? Any help will be much appreciated. Cheers

B. :shock:


----------



## ScoringFilm (Oct 17, 2011)

If it deosn't appear, you must have placed it in the wrong folder.

Justin


----------



## Hardy Heern (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Justin for your generosity. This looks _really _good.

I don't actually have EWQL choirs yet as I'm waiting for the price to become irresistably low!. So, until then, I'm putting this to one side in readiness.

Thanks again,

Frank


----------



## ScoringFilm (Oct 17, 2011)

Frank,

Thanks for the compliments.

Justin


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! Just found this! I was contemplating upgrading SC to the play version, but I'm glad I found this first. Going to download and give it a shot shortly, but for those who have used it, can this be used to actually create full english lyrics? Judging from the pictures I can't really tell...


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 21, 2012)

The script cannot improve on the original samples, so you are really limited to what is already there in terms of pronunciation/diction.

Justin


----------



## tiktok (Feb 18, 2012)

So I go in and load my multis from C:\Program Symphonic Choirs Library\MULTIS\Full Multis WB
per the instructions. I start out by loading F SOPR WB DYN MOD.nkm and then F ALTO WB DYN MOD.nkm . . . etc per the instructions. I assign each one to a different midi channel. I'm not getting any sound from loading the multis. 

If I just load individual instruments from the SC library I get sounds but when loading the multis i don't seem to get anything. Also, when I put the "Syllable Sequencer for EWQLSC.nkp" file into the multiscripts folder I see no way to load the syllable sequencer. I can only load it if I place it in the scripts folder along with the "Legato Script for EWQLSC" file. I sure wish there was a good tutorial for setting this sequencer up. The Youtube video shows it working like a charm. Setting everything up in Kontakt 4 is a daunting experience. :(


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 19, 2012)

This is a _free_ script which (for a number of reasons) I stopped developing last year. I have no plans to update it or produce any more tutorials or user guides.

Justin


----------



## tiktok (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Justin, 

Thanks for the tip. I totally missed the multiscript button! I haven't used Kontakt in a while and am trying to get familiar with it again. I am using K4.2 and found a link to your script because I want to be able to run the non play version of EW Symphonic Choirs in Cubase 5 without upgrading to the play version. 

Where I'm at now is I have your script loaded and I can play soprano while inputting syllables into the step sequencer. I see midi channels 1-5 light up for the sopranos. Sopranos seems to be working well. Per your instructions I'm a little lost as to how I can load Alto, Tenor, and Bass. 

I see that if I choose Alto for example,the input channel does change to 6 however, I see no action coming from my altos which are loaded on channels 6,7,8,9, &10. I am also unable to use the step sequencer whenever I choose anything other than soprano. 

Sorry, I guess I should have introduced myself as you said. I really didn't even check this wonderful site out much yet. I guess I was too caught up in trying to get this script working.


----------



## mk282 (Feb 20, 2012)

You need to load the multiscript several times (you have 5 slots!), and dedicate each to soprano, alto, tenor, bass, and boys (if you will). Then set each multiscript to starting channel of the first instrument for that section (which would be 1, 6, 12 if you load them consecutively - you will need two instances, because VST2 plugins don't support over 16 MIDI channels per instance).


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 20, 2012)

You *do not* need two instances as the script utilises the B channels.

Justin


----------



## tiktok (Feb 20, 2012)

First I'd like to thank you all for your help. 
I managed to get the different voices working (ie boys, bass . . etc) if i load them individually. For example, if I load just Boys choirs assigned to channels B5-B9 with one instance of Syllable Sequencer all is well. Doing this though I don't see a way to use my midi controller.

Loading everything together per the instructions allows me to use the midi controller as it is on Port A. However, if I do this I am unable to only use Syllable Sequencer for Sopranos.

Regardless, I'm much better off than when I started as I can finally use my old libraries in a 64bit OS!


----------



## mk282 (Feb 20, 2012)

ScoringFilm @ 20.2.2012 said:


> You *do not* need two instances as the script utilises the B channels.



If you're running Kontakt standalone, you don't. But if you run it within your host, you do.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 20, 2012)

mk282 @ 20/2/2012 said:


> ScoringFilm @ 20.2.2012 said:
> 
> 
> > You *do not* need two instances as the script utilises the B channels.
> ...



mk282,

I assure you that you don't; try it and see for yourself!

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for your work! Its Quite intresting! Do any of you have demos and guides of this working with the good old Vota?
Thanks!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 10, 2012)

Christian,

I'm afraid no demos or guides; I gave up on developing this a while ago.

Justin


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohh so it didn´t Work with Vota?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 10, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ 10/7/2012 said:


> Ohh so it didn´t Work with Vota?


That's not what I said! Why don't you try it!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 10, 2012)

Ohh ok!! i Try it!!! thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## ScoringFilm (Aug 18, 2012)

Well after almost a year of working on a 'secret' project for a 'secret' developer it's almost ready. Unfortunately this means I have now had to remove these old (& perhaps a bit tired & dated!) scripts. However at 275 downloads it proves that there is an interest in a Kontakt based full choir so:

With the permission of the developer I can confirm:

Full Syllable Sequencing (all vowels, all consonants, some double consonants and Slavonic consonants)

Three mic positions with equal power crossfading

Auto-Divisi (3 sets of singers per SATB voice) with Poly-Legato or Divisi.

Auto Voice Split

Vowel morphing

Legato (with an auto legato feature)

Humanising (3x Round Robin, timing, volume, tuning)

Recorded with a World Famous Choir in their home town. This choir has featured on a number of recent film scores.

This is all I can reveal up to now - more news very soon.

Justin


----------



## mk282 (Aug 18, 2012)

Smells like Soundiron.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Aug 18, 2012)

mk282 @ 18/8/2012 said:


> Smells like Soundiron.



Nope! A new developer not on the scene yet.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 20, 2012)

It has now been announced:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 50#3650750

All questions will be answered on the above announcement thread!


----------

